
What if surgical masks were trendy? - sharemywin
Obviously, things are too late this time. But what if there were millions of masks and gloves sitting in warehouses with stupid logos and other designs. I&#x27;m sure the government could nationalize the supply in an emergency.<p>Wonder if there&#x27;s a way to make ventilators duel use as well? obviously not with logo&#x27;s but something. maybe make them more modular. maybe a programmable air tire pump.
======
babygoat
Is that a rhetorical question? Or what were you trying to ask?

~~~
sharemywin
It feels like there are so many stupid fads too bad that wasn't one of them.

